# Indiana Hobby Farm



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

6 acre mini/hobby farm Crawfordsville Indiana 47933 1998 3 bedroom 2.5 bath modular on permanant block foundation has a Hardy outdoor wood furnace for heating and domestic hot water wood burner and wood shed is about 75-80 ft from the house . House also has a propane furnace and water heater . Transfer switch for generator power or other off grid power source is in place and ready for your system 24x40 workshop concrete floor with 14 ft leanto new 28x30 haybarn/single stall cow milk parlor , new 30x30 barn currently being used for starting bucket calves and small calves has penning and stalls built in all barns have electric installed Property has a nice chicken coop with a fenced in run , a hog house with a run fenced with hog panels . House is on a private well and septic system . Moderate sized garden is in place and produces fair would be better with a few trees removed to let in more light 

Property is completely perimeter fenced with cattle panels and 48 inch combination stock wire fence is all under 2 years old pasture is fair and is half open half woods 

property appraised at 98k 3-4 years ago before the addition of the 2 new barns the wood burner and the power upgrade . Taxes are about $550 per year 

$105,000 pictures of house and barns available . Selling due to purchase of new farm in kentucky


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

OK. We will be moved out end of may anyone interested before I list with a Realtor will get a better deal


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Where about a is the property, I sold my house in Cox Addition on west side of Cville a couple years back and moved to Fountain County.


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

600 west 4 miles south of 32


----------



## DEVILDOG (Dec 20, 2010)

Would like to see pics of house and property. Ty


----------

